# Como conectar el dipolo



## kintanilla (Dic 13, 2007)

hola buenas noches , soy un estudiante de españa , toy dando un grado superior de automatismos , pero por mi cuenta estudio otro tipo de electronicas y estoy interesado en las antenas y todo ese mundillo , tengo un libro y me lo estoy leyendo y se calcular todos los calculos para un dipolo pero luego tengo problemas para ver como se conectan las cables en las estructuras , e mirado algun manual pero no lo veo claro , si pudieseis explicarmelo os lo agradeceria muxo , muxas gracias de antemas 

saludos


----------



## El nombre (Dic 14, 2007)

Dipolo = dos polos

CAble antena = malla y vivo

Conexión = uno a la malla y otro al vivo.


----------



## kintanilla (Dic 14, 2007)

oki gracias pero luego solo va el vivo no? la maya en onde la enxufes no influye no?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 23, 2008)

Hola... como siempre llego tarde jeje

El cable mayado tiene una maya que sería la masa y un conductor en el interior que sería el vivo... ahoravien... la maya la conectas a la parte de abajo del dipolo y el vivo a la de arriba...  escencialmente sería así... sin embargo te haría falta un balun, pero esa ya es otra historia...


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 23, 2008)

hola amigos.
bueno yo el otro dia tenia la misma dura de como conectar el coaxial a la antena y hice lo que dice dj_glenn, masa hacia el de abajo y vivo hacia el de arriba. funciono super pero para lo que voy a ocupar la antena que es para transmitir tv en el canal 3 y me digieron que tenia que ser horizontal, ahora mi duda es si el vivo va a la derecha o a la izquierda.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2008)

Mientras que la malla se conecte hacia al lado contrario que el vivo y los 2 elementos de la antena se mantengan en linea y horizontales, estara bien. 

No tiene sentido hablar de derecha/izquierda, adelante/atraz, SE/NO.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Ene 24, 2008)

Dale un vistazo a esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/antena-fm-calculos-realizacion-practica-ajustes-10394/

mcrven


----------

